# WD40 on forged irons ?? Good or bad



## BlueEagle (Feb 3, 2017)

Have just purchased a set of mizuno forged irons and I obviously want to keep them in great condition with no rust etc... I have heard once you clean and dry heads to wipe over with wd40 to help prevent rust but then I read that wd40 attacks the chrome ?
anyone use wd40 and had issues or have any other tips to help

thanks


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2017)

Ive noticed my MP4 only have to see moisture and they start to get rust spots. none of the forged Mizuno irons i had before have done this.

i just make sure i dry the head properly after each round and give a quick rub with a wire brush when the spots appear.

never used WD40 though. 

might be worth trying GT85 which is bike lube, used that on chrome over the years and never had any issues, not golf clubs mind.


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 3, 2017)

Always used to WD40 my clubs. Its all good.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 3, 2017)

BlueEagle said:



			Have just purchased a set of mizuno forged irons and I obviously want to keep them in great condition with no rust etc... I have heard once you clean and dry heads to wipe over with wd40 to help prevent rust but then I read that wd40 attacks the chrome ?
anyone use wd40 and had issues or have any other tips to help

thanks
		
Click to expand...

have you considered headcovers? little neoprene ones with a window in?


----------



## hovis (Feb 3, 2017)

my friend keeps a bottle of stainless steel cleaner on a retractable lanyard attached to his bag.   he said it contains a little oil to prevent rust.   however, he was warned that putting oil on the face of a club during a round is in breach of the rules.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 3, 2017)

therod said:



			have you considered headcovers? little neoprene ones with a window in?
		
Click to expand...

Headcovers make it worse as they hold the moisture in so clubheads rust more.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 3, 2017)

I've had my MP-4s for over a year now and have no rust what so ever and I've been known to play on very wet days &#129300;. The KBS shafts though are a different story!


----------



## User62651 (Feb 3, 2017)

You can do much better than WD40, Parker Hale Young's 303 gun oil is what you want, designed to clean expensive shotgun and rifle barrels etc of residues it is perfect for forged irons as a rust proofer. Not expensive and you can get it in any field sports shop or amazon. The smell of it is really really nice too unusually.


----------



## Lump (Feb 3, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			You can do much better than WD40, Parker Hale Young's 303 gun oil is what you want, designed to clean expensive shotgun and rifle barrels etc of residues it is perfect for forged irons as a rust proofer. Not expensive and you can get it in any field sports shop or amazon. The smell of it is really really nice too unusually.
		
Click to expand...

This 100%. Gun oil is great for shafts and heads. Swear by it. (as Maxfli point out too, smells too good for something designed for weapons)
I'd avoid WD40 at all costs (if only because of the bloody stink of it)


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 3, 2017)

ACF-50.

It's the best there is. Simple.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 3, 2017)

Lump said:



			This 100%. Gun oil is great for shafts and heads. Swear by it. (as Maxfli point out too, smells too good for something designed for weapons)
I'd avoid WD40 at all costs (if only because of the bloody stink of it)
		
Click to expand...




Jimaroid said:



			ACF-50.

It's the best there is. Simple.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with either ACF-50 or gun oil over WD-40.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 3, 2017)

Not sure what the problem is. I have used Mizuno Irons for years on and off and never had a problem with rust spots.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 3, 2017)

clubchamp98 said:



			Headcovers make it worse as they hold the moisture in so clubheads rust more.
		
Click to expand...

I've had headcovers on my ping g20's for years....no rust.
They keep my clubs dry & warm.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2017)

therod said:



			I've had headcovers on my ping g20's for years....no rust.
They keep my clubs dry & warm.
		
Click to expand...

Hardly comparative though; a direct nuclear strike wouldn't damage a Ping iron, so water's never going to be a problem, is it?


----------



## User20205 (Feb 4, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Hardly comparative though; a direct nuclear strike wouldn't damage a Ping iron, so water's never going to be a problem, is it?
		
Click to expand...

Stop spoiling my fun with your humorous interaction  

Just for the record, I own no pings & I think head covers are the work of the devil.
Irons should look played with and protecting them for resale is missing the point IMO. 

I'm going to buy some forged blades & run them over with my car so I look like a playa!!!


----------



## User62651 (Feb 6, 2017)

therod said:



			Stop spoiling my fun with your humorous interaction  

Just for the record, I own no pings & I think head covers are the work of the devil.
Irons should look played with and protecting them for resale is missing the point IMO. 

I'm going to buy some forged blades & run them over with my car so I look like a playa!!! 

Click to expand...

Just let your 10 yo son take one outside without asking and swish it back and fore on concrete paving slabs, that'll create the used look - have had to dremmel buff all the nicks down........


----------



## Monkey Putter (Feb 7, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			ACF-50.

It's the best there is. Simple.
		
Click to expand...


Brilliant stuff.  I literally coat my motorbike in this stuff for the winter.


----------

